

Firefox 17 adds iframe sandbox mode for HTML5 developer support - ck2
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Firefox_17_for_developers

======
ck2
And in case you missed it, some important changed in Firefox 16, like css
prefix support dropped:

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Firefox_16_for_deve...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Firefox_16_for_developers)

